# Best Recordings of Aaron Copland's Works



## AvidListener (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi Y'all

I have owned the following CD for some time now, but have never quite been completely happy with it.

Naxos 8.550282
Rodeo - Billy the Kid - Appalachian Spring - Fanfare for the Common Man
By the Czechoslovak Radio Symphony Orchestra (Bratislava) - Stephen Gunzenhauser

Here is an excerpt provided by Naxos of America






Is it just me or does this, even upon a a first hearing ever of the piece, not sound just quite right? I'm not sure if it is a cultural thing (Americas versus Europe?) but the syncopation, to my mind, sounds awkward or off.

By contrast here is Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic Orchestra, and although a bit rushed, it just makes more musical sense to my ears






Anyone want to weight in with any thoughts?

Finally, I am wondering does anyone have any recommendations for the best recordings of Aaron Copland's greatest works?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

AvidListener said:


> Hi Y'all
> 
> Finally, I am wondering does anyone have any recommendations for the best recordings of Aaron Copland's greatest works?


Personally, this is one of my favourites:








I also try to collect all the Chandos recording, all very satisfying.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The Dorati is great (also in sound and general presentation) for these "lighter" works. 
Tilson Thomas did one or two discs of Coplands more modernist/serious works (RCA) that are very good.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have another CD of Bernstein conducting Copland in that Great Performances series, and I like it a lot. I also have a disc conducted by Dorati from the Mercury Living Presence box set #1. I need to listen to that again.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bernstein is quite dependable in the works of Copland....his NYPO recordings are benchmarks, for me, in these works, esp the more popular ballet scores...Bernstein/NYPO always get into that "swing", the quasi-jazzy rhythms and syncopations of Copland, and many other American composers...
Copland himself recorded much of his own music also...he was not a great conductor, but these recordings come off quite well.

some favorite "one-off" recordings:

_Dance Symphony _- Morton Gould/Chicago from 60s
_Lincoln Portrait_ - Kostelanetz/NYPO, C. Sandberg from c 1958....Kostelanetz was a very good conductor...he used to conduct a series or 2 with NYPO every year....he chose the more commercial route, but he was a talented podium maestro....


----------



## AvidListener (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you, I'll have to look into those suggestions!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> Bernstein is quite dependable in the works of Copland....his NYPO recordings are benchmarks, for me, in these works, esp the more popular ballet scores...Bernstein/NYPO always get into that "swing", the quasi-jazzy rhythms and syncopations of Copland, and many other American composers...
> Copland himself recorded much of his own music also...he was not a great conductor, but these recordings come off quite well.
> 
> some favorite "one-off" recordings:
> ...


Doesn't hurt the Bernstein and Copland were friends. My music instructor spoke at some length about Copland's music's influence on "America" from WSS.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the Copland Collection volumes on Sony. I don't know if they've been re-issued but there are used copies for sale.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I say that Leonard Bernstein practically OWNS the music of Aaron Copland. Only Copland himself has the insight to rival Bernstein's feeling for Copland's musical vision.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

For a long time *Leonard Bernstein* and *Michael Tilson Thomas* were my go-to recordings of Copland. But the recent series on Naxos I think is excellent., and those have been the ones I've listened to the most. Copland's own are also a choice, although audio quality is not as good.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

AvidListener said:


> Is it just me or does this, even upon a a first hearing ever of the piece, not sound just quite right? I'm not sure if it is a cultural thing (Americas versus Europe?) but the syncopation, to my mind, sounds awkward or off.


It's not just you, I hear it too. I don't think it's really a "cultural" thing. The London Symphony gets the syncopation pretty well in the recording I heard.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> For a long time *Leonard Bernstein* and *Michael Tilson Thomas* were my go-to recordings of Copland. But the recent series on Naxos I think is excellent., and those have been the ones I've listened to the most. Copland's own are also a choice, although audio quality is not as good.


Michael Tilson Thomas[ is indeed a good one, should have made more.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Copland conducting his own music. There are two different series on Sony that are worth looking into: _The Copland Collection_ and _A Copland Celebration_. If you can find both series --- buy them all! If you can't find these for a decent price, then Bernstein, Tilson Thomas and Slatkin have all had stellar Copland series of their own that are definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm a fan of John Wilson's series on Chandos, I collected all four discs. Also great to have a modern recording of Connotations.

Otherwise Slatkin made some great recordings in St Louis, on RCA. His version of the third symphony is my favourite.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Previous suggestions are excellent. Personally, these three are essential Copland recordings.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Olias said:


> Previous suggestions are excellent. Personally, these three are essential Copland recordings.
> 
> View attachment 160706
> 
> ...


As the above might indicate, and as with every other great composer, Bernstein made TWO Copland "cycles"; one with Columbia during the 1950s and 1960s, and then one with DG in the 1980s. I find the earlier Columbia recordings to be more energetic, more swinging, and more "American"; boisterous and optimistic; the exception being Bernstein's very fine DG recording of Copland's Symphony #3 (with Copland and Bernstein on the cover photo; a portrait of their shared "American" musical vision as well as the rapport the two men had for one another).


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Coach G said:


> As the above might indicate, and as with every other great composer, Bernstein made TWO Copland "cycles"; one with Columbia during the 1950s and 1960s, and then one with DG in the 1980s. I find the earlier Columbia recordings to be more energetic, more swinging, and more "American"; boisterous and optimistic; the exception being Bernstein's very fine DG recording of Copland's Symphony #3 (with Copland and Bernstein on the cover photo; a portrait of their shared "American" musical vision as well as the rapport the two men had for one another).


I agree, Bernstein's Copland #3 [II] on DG is better than his earlier Sony one, but his earlier Schuman 3 and Harris 3 are better than the DG retakes..i also love his earlier "El Salon Mexico" - really excellent...the NYPO gets into that "Latin" style, the trumpets with that sharply articulated, bouncy "mariachi" style...wonderful "swing" to the whole thing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Olias said:


> Previous suggestions are excellent. Personally, these three are essential Copland recordings.
> 
> View attachment 160706
> 
> ...


I think Copland agrees with you .:angel:


----------

